# Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?



## Toni1993 (21. April 2010)

Hallo  
Ich fische die meiste Zeit mit der Fliege an der Küste.Bis jetzt habe ich aber immer nur mit einer Normalen WF Schnur gefischt. Ein anderer Angler meinte, dass ich mit einem Schusskopf wesentlich weiter kommen würde und auch besser gegen den Wind werfen könne.
was haltet Ihr davon ? Sollte ich auf Schusskopf umsteigen ? 
Mfg Toni


----------



## Bellyboater (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Lies dir das hier mal durch. Da ist sehr viel dazu gesagt worden.

Klick


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fische die meiste Zeit mit der Fliege an der Küste.Bis jetzt habe ich aber immer nur mit einer Normalen WF Schnur gefischt. Ein anderer Angler meinte, dass ich mit einem Schusskopf wesentlich weiter kommen würde und auch besser gegen den Wind werfen könne.
> was haltet Ihr davon ? Sollte ich auf Schusskopf umsteigen ?
> Mfg Toni


 ja #63 mal ziehen und weg damit in die fluten #6lg andre


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ja #63 mal ziehen und weg damit in die fluten #6lg andre



Das geht mit ner WF auch...


----------



## HAL9000 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

So sieht es aus Steffen.....
Habe momentan die Coastal slow intermediate von Guideline in Gebrauch. Schießt gut auch bei starkem Wind und geht schön unter die Welle!
TL Thor


----------



## Tewi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus Steffen.....
> Habe momentan die Coastal slow intermediate von Guideline in Gebrauch. Schießt gut auch bei starkem Wind und geht schön unter die Welle!
> TL Thor




sehr gute schnur, fisch die auch und nicht nur an der küste!!!!#6


----------



## woern1 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Eine ähnliche (schußkopfförmige) Vollschnur ist auch die RIO Outbound, die gibts mit kurzer und langer Keule (selbst die 'lange' ist max. 11,50 m), in schwimmend, schwebend und sinkend (mit clear-Spitze).
Ist etwa 1 gramm schwerer  als die jew. Klasse.

Problematisch beim Schußkopf ist meiner Meinung nach die Runningline, falls die nicht ordentlich schießt bzw. sich im Schnurkorb verfängt.
Aber da wirst du von 10 Postings 15 verschiedene Meinungen hören.

werner


----------



## ArcticChar80 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Mit der Runningline bei der Outbound muss ich dir Recht geben. Mehr als 12m davon im Schnurkorb sorgen für ordentlich Tüddel. Ich hab die in Klasse 7 als sink 8. Die ist mit 275 Grains eher für eine 8-9er Rute. Da die das Gewicht schön weit vorne hat, fliegt sie wie eine Rakete auch mit großen Streamern. Aus dem Boot gefischt mit dem Wind hab ich sie auf 32m plus Vorfach rausgehauen.
Aber angenehmer fischt sich eine normale WF. Muss nicht zwingend ein Schusskopf sein. 

MfG Simon


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Ich hab die letzten Wochen einiges durchprobiert, bleibe aber bei Vollschnüren.
Begeistert hat mich übrigens wieder einmal eine "Billigschnur", die Greys GRXI WF8F, kostet "schlappe" 40 Euro und ist bei "Shortbelly-Schnüren" echt ne Wucht. 9m Keule und fast exakt nach AFTMA gewichtet.

Als Intermediate bleibe ich bei der Guideline Coastal #7, vom Gewicht her eher eine #8 an der Obergrenze zur #9.

Bei ruhigem Wetter fische ich eine Shakespeare Worcestershire WF7F, ist eine Longbelly mit 15m Keule, bei Wind nicht zu gebrauchen aber bei ruhigem Wetter super.

Mit Schußköpfen komme ich nicht wirklich klar, irgendwie finde ich da keinen Bezug zu.


----------



## Tewi (23. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Hallo Steffen alter Mefojäger,

habe auch sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Guideline Coastal gemacht, fische sie in 8# auf ne achter Rute.
Auch an meinem Hausgewässer die Niers habe ich im Fluß keine Probleme mit der Schnur.
Mit Schussköpfen kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich anfreunden.#h


----------



## woern1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Vll schaust ma in dem Thread:

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8426

werner


----------



## woern1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Sorry, hab' ich übersehen.#c#q





werner


----------



## Toni1993 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

gibt es die Guideline Coastal auch in Schwimmend ??


----------



## Psychodad (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Nein! Wenn du eine schwimmende Schnur haben möchtest solltest du die Pounch nehmen.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*



Psychodad schrieb:


> Nein! Wenn du eine schwimmende Schnur haben möchtest solltest du die Pounch nehmen.



.... ääääh? ....wieso grad 'ne Longbelly???

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... ääääh? ....wieso grad 'ne Longbelly???
> 
> Gruß, Boje



Mensch Boje....... weil landauf, landab von dieser Schnur als "deer" Küstenschnur gesprochen wurde........
Bin seinerzeit auch auf diesen "Hypezug" aufgesprungen und war sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Christian D (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Naja, bei der Pounch streiten sich ja nun die Geister. Ich fische auf meinen Helios`s  (5,6 und 8) die Pounch Schnüre in selbigen Klassen und bin nicht so sehr von den zu erziehlenden Weiten, als vielmehr von dem Abrollverhalten auf maximalen Distanzen begeistert. Der  Haken an der Pounch ist und bleibt der Taperaufbau mit langem Fronttaper. Das führt insbesondere bei Wurfanfängern zu Problemen mit zu vielen überflüssigen Leerschwüngen. Dennoch wird diese immer wieder als DIE Küstenschnur angepriesen. Es ist keine Schnur für Anfänger. Wenn man mit der Schnur umzugehen weiß, kommt damit auch an der Küste gut klar. Vorraussetzung: genügend Rückraum und kein Rückenwind :q

Da ich mich von diesem ganzen Schusskopfkladderadatsch wieder verabschiedet habe, ist mein ausgesprochener Favorit an der Küste die Coastal. Sie kompensiert all diejenigen Schwächen der Pounch (Taperaufbau in Hinsicht auf das Fronttaper, Coatingqualität, Schussfreudigkeit).  

Als Alternative ergibt sich unter anderen auch die Stillwater von Loop, eine wirklich wunderbare Schnur für die Küste. Ich schätze sie als gesunden Mix aus Coastal und Pounch ein.Für schnelle Ruten aber gerne eine Rutenklasse höher. Die viel gelobte OptiStream wäre auch zu überdenken, aber die ist mir persönlich zu radikal für Küstenmeter. 

Schusskopf? Sollen diejenigen machen, die sich mit der Rute-Schnur-Korresponzenz auskennen und dies auch noch im Wurfprozess beurteilen können. Ich brauche für eine zielgerichtete Kalibrierung noch ca. 10 Jahre Wurferfahrung. Aber auch nach den 10 Jahren würde mir die Ausgewogenheit und das Abrollverhalten einer Vollschnur fehlen. Ausnahme: die neuen SKs von Zpey oder Sage mit Reartaper. Aber für den Preis...#d Vollschnur und fertig.


----------



## Tewi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für deinen Post! Ich fische auch die Guideline Coastal aber nicht nur an der Küste.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur und kann Sie mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen! #6


----------



## Toni1993 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

ja Danke !


----------



## SB-Canerods (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schusskopf oder Normale WF an der Küste ?*

Hallo,
ich bin von der Guideline RS Schnur sehr angetan, hatte schon die Pounch und Coastal gefischt, aber die RS gefällt mir am besten!
Gruß SImon


----------

